# Range time



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I went and shot the 308 Oracle and the 223 Stevens @ 400 today just to check my dope. Dialed 1 MOA right for wind incorrectly. Other than that I'm pretty happy with the cheapest guns in their category that you can buy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What did that 223 group measure Fred ? It looks pretty darned good for 400yds.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like fun !! Blame it on the wind.....lol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> I went and shot the 308 Oracle and the 223 Stevens @ 400 today just to check my dope. Dialed 1 MOA right for wind incorrectly. Other than that I'm pretty happy with the cheapest guns in their category that you can buy.


 I learned a bit about MOA today in relation to dialing your scope from its zero setting. 100 yards is a 1 inch minute of angle (1.047 actual) but for all intents the standard of 1 inch at 100 is close enough. However at 200 yards the MOA is 2, 300--3 and so on--which translates that if you are off one inch at 100 it will be off two inches at 200 etc... The funny thing is I actually learned this TODAY watching a video on you tube!! Heres the video....
[media]


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Hornaday has a online bulistics calculator the you can use to get what you need.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> What did that 223 group measure Fred ? It looks pretty darned good for 400yds.


 That is a respectable grouping for 400 yards!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very ! I'm impressed. Just goes to show you don't need a $2,000.00 gun with a $1,400.00 scope. You need skills and patience.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

the 308 measured just under 5" 1-1/4 MOA
the 223 measured 2.38 IIRC just over 1/2 MOA

BTW the 223 doesn't shoot this way all day every day but it did today









I think it helped at long distance ditching the CS and going to the buckmaster.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't beat that with a stick !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Right Don, I love your new avatar

I've been wondering what the 308 could do if the barrel were FF. Currently I just replaced the Glacier guards with railed guards that snap into the same holders and the handle/bipod is mounted rearward on that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks ....It shows for me on my profile page but not on posts ? That's the same dog as the last pic , but we had just had him for a few days. i snapped it with my phone and had it as wallpaper for a long time, then I changed phones and thought i had lost it He is the Grey one...we shalll do as he commands!


----------

